# Torn with Mowing Heights



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

So this forum has torn made me think so much about what I could be doing to my lawn. I have a dilemma as I've started watching @Ware & @wardconnor videos. I'd like to mow at a lower height because I really like the clean look of it. The problem is my yard is a mix of Rye, Fescue and KBG. I've overseeded with TTTF the last 4 seasons. Is it realistic to lower my HOC from 4-4 1/2 down to say 2 or 1 1/2 inch with a rotary mower?

I know ideally it would be great to do a complete renovation but we aren't going to be in this house any longer than five more years. Maybe I should just keep doing what I'm doing and worry about it when I have a new yard someday.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably just make the best of what you have, then do what you really want when you move.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would probably just make the best of what you have, then do what you really want when you move.


I figured you'd say that and break my heart. 
There's just something about that short cut that just makes you stare at it.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> So this forum has torn made me think so much about what I could be doing to my lawn. I have a dilemma as I've started watching @Ware & @wardconnor videos. I'd like to mow at a lower height because I really like the clean look of it. The problem is my yard is a mix of Rye, Fescue and KBG. I've overseeded with TTTF the last 4 seasons. Is it realistic to lower my HOC from 4-4 1/2 down to say 2 or 1 1/2 inch with a rotary mower?
> 
> I know ideally it would be great to do a complete renovation but we aren't going to be in this house any longer than five more years. Maybe I should just keep doing what I'm doing and worry about it when I have a new yard someday.


Mine is nothing special either, but the some of the fescue may not tolerate a lower HOC.

But....take it down incrementally. I went from 4" to around 2.5" towards the end of last season. This spring I kept it cut around 2" w/the rotary and the side strips were reel cut. July I switched to everything getting reel cut.

It will look bad as the crowns of the plant have adjusted to the taller HOC, but now would be an ideal time to start. Give it some water, N and time it will eventually adjust to the mowing style. I also vericutted like Ward and it made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

You only live once. Don't waste 5 years of your life managing a lawn you don't like. Renovate the lawn.

1) You will have an awesome looking lawn for the next 4 years you are in the home.
2) You will educate yourself on what to do and what not to do for when you move into your next home.
3) An attractive lawn will attract buyers when you are ready to sell.
4) Your over all well being will increase knowing that you have a lawn that you want.

Just my two cents


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Mattsbay_18 said:


> You only live once. Don't waste 5 years of your life managing a lawn you don't like. Renovate the lawn.
> 
> 1) You will have an awesome looking lawn for the next 4 years you are in the home.
> 2) You will educate yourself on what to do and what not to do for when you move into your next home.
> ...


I totally agree with this post. Use this as the learning canvas. 5 years is a long time and you could learn a ton. Then (like said above) you will be all set to dominate your next turf. It may even be a item on a list when searching for your next home.... flat corner lot, full sun, some shade whatever. I know if I ever move those will buy points for me. I would not buy a home that I can produce some quality turf. It is stress reliving hobby. #amustforme

Good Luck!🍀


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

If I'm you... I'm either renovating it now and enjoying it for the next 4 years or cutting it down to around 2 inches and making the most of it at that height.

I'm leaning more towards the renovation. You never know... You may be there longer than 5 years. Maybe you'll be there less.

If you decide to wack it down... Yes going from 4inches to 2 inches is totally doable. I'd do that in one mowing and just wait for it to recover.

Whack it down to like an inch and a half then raise to 2 and wait for the green up. If you do go that low your gonna need a thatch rake.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Stephen from The Hogan Company just helped me decide on a grass type for my backyard rennovation, and made the point that good TTTF cultivars should be able to handle 2 inches no problem. It shouldn't go from 4.5" to 2" in one cut, but you can train it lower (shorten the crown). That's an option if you otherwise like your lawn. He also suggested that I mix 10% KBG into the TTTF for a tighter turf at 2-2.5" and better wear repair (kids). Though it seems like you've already got that in your lawn. http://www.unitedseeds.com/superturf2.html is a similar mix designed to be mowed lower for athletic fields as well.

Interesting point. "Dwarf" TTTF cultivars don't _really_ just "grow lower". They are bred for higher chlorophyll density to allow a shorter blade to properly nourish the plant, not to shorten the crown. Most good TTTF cultivars can be trained to have a lower crown if you can _keep_ it mowed low.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My experience:

I started mowing at 2in and below with the rotary last June. I kept it there until the fall and dropped it to ~1 3/4in. I took it in steps not to make it look horrible. This year I started with the reel and I'm at 3/4in on a no mix. The tttf handled it great. Look at the image and you will see the tttf there.



It is addictive to go low and doable on a nomix. Use your backyard as a test area and keep the blades sharp.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

samjonester said:


> Stephen from The Hogan Company just helped me decide on a grass type for my backyard rennovation, and made the point that good TTTF cultivars should be able to handle 2 inches no problem. It shouldn't go from 4.5" to 2" in one cut, but you can train it lower (shorten the crown). That's an option if you otherwise like your lawn. He also suggested that I mix 10% KBG into the TTTF for a tighter turf at 2-2.5" and better wear repair (kids). Though it seems like you've already got that in your lawn. http://www.unitedseeds.com/superturf2.html is a similar mix designed to be mowed lower for athletic fields as well.
> 
> Interesting point. "Dwarf" TTTF cultivars don't _really_ just "grow lower". They are bred for higher chlorophyll density to allow a shorter blade to properly nourish the plant, not to shorten the crown. Most good TTTF cultivars can be trained to have a lower crown if you can _keep_ it mowed low.


He told me the same thing. I told him i lived in michigan, he said my summer max HOC with TTTF and KBG (80/20 mix) should be no higher than 3.5

3.5 is the hot summer day, most of the year he said 3" provides a nice look and i could go shorter if i wanted, but 3" would give the best overall appearance

Im mowing my turf merchants tttf and kbg mix right now at 3.25. First cut at that height was ugly, but after its 3rd cut its looking great....i plan on getting it to 3" by the end of august!!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> It is addictive to go low and doable on a nomix. Use your backyard as a test area and keep the blades sharp.


+1. Mowing low is very doable on a nomix. At times I debate going back to 2" HOC w/rotary but the quality of cut with the reel is light-years better.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I think right now I will try lowering it to 3inches from 4. When October or November hits I'll take it to 2 1/2 and try and train it from there. I have a problem right now with creeping Charlie that I planted around some stones that have crept into the yard and some clover that I planted in the back to add some nitrogen. If I'm going to keep a lower cut lawn now I will have to see if that will be a bad look.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I think right now I will try lowering it to 3inches from 4. When October or November hits I'll take it to 2 1/2 and try and train it from there. I have a problem right now with creeping Charlie that I planted around some stones that have crept into the yard and some clover that I planted in the back to add some nitrogen. If I'm going to keep a lower cut lawn now I will have to see if that will be a bad look.


Start now while it is actively growing. By the end of October / November it will have slowed down.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> > I think right now I will try lowering it to 3inches from 4. When October or November hits I'll take it to 2 1/2 and try and train it from there. I have a problem right now with creeping Charlie that I planted around some stones that have crept into the yard and some clover that I planted in the back to add some nitrogen. If I'm going to keep a lower cut lawn now I will have to see if that will be a bad look.
> ...


Alright. I'll commit to 2 1/2 right now. Probably will have to do some raking the first time.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

So I've officially starting mowing at 2 1/2. It's been a day and the color seems to still be holding. Is there anything I should be doing now to help maintain it such as....more frequent watering/fertilizer? Obviously mow more often. Just want some tips if it starts to get stressed. I starting misting in the afternoon in my sunny spots.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Mattsbay_18 said:


> *You only live once. Don't waste 5 years of your life managing a lawn you don't like. *Renovate the lawn.
> 
> 1) You will have an awesome looking lawn for the next 4 years you are in the home.
> 2) You will educate yourself on what to do and what not to do for when you move into your next home.
> ...


This. Are you sure you're gonna be alive.in 5 years? Or what if you end up staying longer?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> So I've officially starting mowing at 2 1/2. It's been a day and the color seems to still be holding. Is there anything I should be doing now to help maintain it such as....more frequent watering/fertilizer? Obviously mow more often. Just want some tips if it starts to get stressed. I starting misting in the afternoon in my sunny spots.


I keep my lawn at 2-2.5". Nothing special with this HOC. Just keep it healthy. Follow the basics.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I have kbg and prg I planted in spring that I cut down to 1.25 inches or so to over seed more kbg with my rotary mower and was surprised how good the grass looked. I've always been a tall mower, but damn if it doesn't make me want to try low next spring if this over seed takes hold.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I would say cut it down to the 2" mark and maintain it there for a month or two and see how you like it. If it looks like crap let it grow tall again or plan on a lawn Reno.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Love low cut yards. The only caveat I would add (and this is only from my experience), is that you have to be careful if you have wild Bermuda pressure. I took my TTTF low and I think that promoted the Bermuda growth.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Love low cut yards. The only caveat I would add (and this is only from my experience), is that you have to be careful if you have wild Bermuda pressure. I took my TTTF low and I think that promoted the Bermuda growth.


This is exactly what I did to get the Bermuda to take over. I started this year mowing at 4.25" and then took it down to 2.25" before settling on 2.75". It really kicked the Bermuda into high gear. The first picture below is now and the 2nd is what it looked like when I mowed tall.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Stegs said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told the same thing. He said the high cut is good during the summer months for those without an irrigation system, but if one has an irrigation system he suggested 2 3/4 to 3" for TTTF. I usually cut at 4", but bring it down in the fall and go into the winter months at around 3" I may go with 3" all next season and see if I like it.

I just cut my parents lawn below 3" but I am prepping it for over seeding. It actually look pretty nice. Several folks complimented it.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Luckily I don't need to worry about Bermuda where I'm at.
Just crabgrass, creeping Charlie and some clover I planted in the backyard.


----------

